# Epic 4G Cases thread



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Show us your Epic 4G in cases. Obviously not much going to be going on until after Friday.


----------



## jefbal99 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm using my leather HTC case from my EVO. The GS2 is thinner than the EVO so its larger body can stretch the expansion area designed for the width of EVO.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

*Bump*

I am still rocking my Smoked Grey Matte TPU case. Actually threw on their new screen protector too.


----------

